# The Ten Ways Dick Cheney Can Kill You.



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cute, but predictable.

I don't like Mr. Cheney's politics all the time and I think he is especially overzealous on Iraq. He also should have been more careful before he shot his birdshot.

That said, I really think we need to give him a break. The media probably hurt themselves more than him with their "outrage" about how he got the story out. He did not really cover anything up.

At this point, this is yesterday's news and boring.


----------



## Rebel_5 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd still rather go hunting with Dick Cheney than driving with Ted Kennedy


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd rather drive with Ralph Nader while expanding on my argument in favour of firearm ownership, which He gave me a courteous 15 minutes to do so at our convention in Los Angeles. [^]


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I feel very bad for Cheney about his hunting accident-- I'm sure that he is terribly upset with himself, and I think it had no political relevance at all. But the original post is hilarious.


----------



## Long Way of Drums (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Kav_
> 
> I'd rather drive with Ralph Nader while expanding on my argument in favour of firearm ownership, which He gave me a courteous 15 minutes to do so at our convention in Los Angeles. [^]


Out of curiosity, how'd that go?

Also, I think there is fair outrage over this Cheney thing. There was no sinister cover up, but the way his office handled the issue initially (placing blame on Whittington, etc) was appalling. Obviously, there are worse things happening and it has been blown out of proportion, but it's not exactly insignificant, either.

"Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."

"Love. You can learn all the math in the 'verse, but you take a boat in the air you don't love, she'll shake you off just as sure as the turning of worlds. Love keeps her in the air when she oughtta fall down, tells you she's hurting 'fore she keels. Makes her home."

*We will not walk in fear, one of another.*


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

That's funny.

I'm now hoping that VP Cheney will soon organize another hunt and invite the White House press corps to participate. 

Just kidding, of course.

The whole thing was way overblown, but that was to be expected.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Drums, I joined the American Green Party because it is addressing issues I care about that are ignored or used by the others. I have no illusions about some of it's goofier socialist platforms. I see it in the traditional role of expanding the dialog and forcing our two party de facto system to address those issues. That, and some truly talented people have achieved moderate success in local elections.So I became active in my local group and soon locked horns with the founder and chapter president- a tenured teacher with all the authoritarianism some in that noble profession develop. It was a classic Alpha Male duel with posturing, false charges and assorted grunts. Most of it involved a hilarious debate on elephant guns being uneccessary and dangerous for possession. I produced both a 7x57 mauser solid and a .45-120 Sharps from my collection and asked which round had killed more elephants? The only thing killed that night was his re election a few weeks later. By consensus and vote a lovely lesbian with a PHD in Child Psychology took over. I managed to write a few short pieces on the debate including ' FIREARMS,SAFE AT ANY CALIBER.'I wound up going to the Convention in L.A. with an invite to meet Nader on the issue.I think Ralph, Donahue and Myself were the only ones wearing ties and suits. I briefly said weapons were a part of our past,present and future and America deserved a society where both people who chose to bare arms and those who did not could do so in political and practical safety.The old arguments on both sides were not benefitting either position and we needed new ideas and strategies. Ralph listened for 15 minutes, took a few notes and thanked me with a smile and handshake. Then he POSED for photos with the CORVAIR CAR CLUB OUTSIDE


----------



## Lord Foppington (Feb 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Kav_
> 
> Drums, I joined the American Green Party because it is addressing issues I care about that are ignored or used by the others. I have no illusions about some of it's goofier socialist platforms. I see it in the traditional role of expanding the dialog and forcing our two party de facto system to address those issues. That, and some truly talented people have achieved moderate success in local elections.So I became active in my local group and soon locked horns with the founder and chapter president- a tenured teacher with all the authoritarianism some in that noble profession develop. It was a classic Alpha Male duel with posturing, false charges and assorted grunts. Most of it involved a hilarious debate on elephant guns being uneccessary and dangerous for possession. I produced both a 7x57 mauser solid and a .45-120 Sharps from my collection and asked which round had killed more elephants? The only thing killed that night was his re election a few weeks later. By consensus and vote a lovely lesbian with a PHD in Child Psychology took over. I managed to write a few short pieces on the debate including ' FIREARMS,SAFE AT ANY CALIBER.'I wound up going to the Convention in L.A. with an invite to meet Nader on the issue.I think Ralph, Donahue and Myself were the only ones wearing ties and suits. I briefly said weapons were a part of our past,present and future and America deserved a society where both people who chose to bare arms and those who did not could do so in political and practical safety.The old arguments on both sides were not benefitting either position and we needed new ideas and strategies. Ralph listened for 15 minutes, took a few notes and thanked me with a smile and handshake. Then he POSED for photos with the CORVAIR CAR CLUB OUTSIDE


Interesting. I'm about as left as they come, but I really don't care much about the gun issue. I'm not pro-gun like you, but it doesn't seem so wrong to me if people want their guns, silly or wonderful as they may be. If the left chopped that and the defense of illegal immigration clearly and decisively out of their platform, who knows what could change? (The latter is a labor issue anyway, and cracking down on illegals AND THOSE WHO HIRE THEM would only drive wages for U.S. citizens up --which is why pro-business types like GWB will never close the border down.)

Stap my vitals!


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Dick Cheney and George W. Bush were having breakfast at the White House.

The attractive waitress asks Cheney what he would like, and he replies,"I'd like a bowl of oatmeal and some fruit."

"And what can I get for you, Mr. President?"

George W. replies with his trademark wink and slight grin, "How about a quickie this morning?"

"Why, Mr. President!" the waitress exclaims "How rude! You're starting to act like Mr. Clinton, and you've only been in your second term of office for a year! ''

As the waitress storms away, Cheney leans over to Bush and whispers..."It's pronounced 'quiche'."


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Lord Foppington_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't even think in terms of being 'pro gun.'While I enjoy many aspects; history, various shooting disciplines, the fascinating design, good and atrocious: I do not live and breath 'gun culture.' I've easily gone days without thinking about firearms, weeks without the incessant fondling and bonding with walnut and steel and months between opportunities to shoot.If you recall the character Burt in Tremors and the equally camp sequals HE WAS ACTUALLY LUCID compared to some 'gun nuts' I know.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 29, 2005)

I vote straight ticket republican and describe myself as a middle of the road conservative. I could just as easily describe myself as a blue-dog democrat, but the democratic party's obsession with gun control has caused me to exclude any candidate running as a democrat. Until the dems abandon the pursuit of gun control, they will never get my vote. 

I think Cheney did the stand-up thing by taking full responsibility for the accident.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

> quote:A Democratic Party that endorses gun ownership (it fits the personal freedom/liberty angle, right?) and would stand up against immigration would be, well, almost unstoppable.


Never happen. Too many people who vote Democrat have been unwaveringly anti-military and anti-gun since the Vietnam protest era.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

By being so unwavering on this issue and so strident on some that really don't matter that much, they have ceased being electable.

Thus, we are stuck with whoever the Republicans put up there, no matter how ideological or poorly prepared he is.

I really wish the Democrats would see the value of coming in from the left, so that they could be competitive in elections again. It worked for Clinton. Is it really that satisfying to be "right" all the time if it means not having the power to pursue goals and/or to negate some of the right's excesses?

Right now, the Republican Right and Democrat Left are so doctrinaire and inflexible that neither are able to really see what our country needs.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Briguy_
> 
> I think Cheney did the stand-up thing by taking full responsibility for the accident.


As opposed to what? Blaming the guy he shot? Right, real stand up guy.

In actual fact, one of the reasons for the delay in informing the media about the accident was so Cheney's proxies could sart the whispering campaign about how it was actually the victims fault. Cheney is without doubt one of the foulest characters to ever grace the American political stage.

You don't want gun control, fine. But don't act all surprised the next time a school/office/whatever gets all shot up.

------------------


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's difficult to see how you could know that Cheney was behind a whispering campaign. He did admit responsibility for the accident in the end. 

Cheney is arrogant, but I don't know if he is evil. I believe he feels what he is doing in Iraq is what is best for the country. His weakness is that he is so sure of himself that he won't listen to other opinions.

I disagree about Iraq and fear it is about to turn into 3 times the mess it has been.

I stop short of calling Cheney evil, though.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by gmac_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


------------------


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

_"In actual fact, one of the reasons for the delay in informing the media about the accident was so Cheney's proxies could start the whispering campaign about how it was actually the victims fault."_

That's an actual fact, is it? What's your source? Sounds like speculation and hearsay to me.

After the accident, Cheney summoned medical attention and informed the sheriff, but not the media. This makes him a foul character?

After Ted Kennedy's accident, while Mary Jo Kopechne was slowly suffocating in his car, Kennedy talked to lawyers right away and the proper authorities about nine hours later.

If Mary Jo Kopechne were available for comment, I wonder which one she would say is the more foul character?


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

You want me to stick up for Ted Kennedy? I don't think so.

There are many things which make Cheney a foul character, having his surrogates blame the victim in this incident is only the latest.

His advocacy of torture, his hare-brained Iraq policies, before and since the invasion, his constant fear mongering, his voting record, his lying about energy policy, his setting of energy policy exclusivley to benefit his friends at the cost of the American people, and so many other things all contribute to make him the most odious political character in my lifetime.

Still, I don't have to put up with him and he'll be gone soon enough, along with his Georgie glove puppet. Good riddance to bad rubbish I say.

Oh, his wife is a nasty piece of work too.

------------------


----------



## dah328 (Sep 27, 2003)

I would so love to see Cheney announce his candidacy for the Republican nomination in 2008 if only to hear all the simultaneous Howard Dean-style screams from the left. [}]


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Would this be good for the country?



> quote:_Originally posted by dah328_
> 
> I would so love to see Cheney announce his candidacy for the Republican nomination in 2008 if only to hear all the simultaneous Howard Dean-style screams from the left. [}]


********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Lord Foppington (Feb 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> By being so unwavering on this issue and so strident on some that really don't matter that much, they have ceased being electable...I really wish the Democrats would see the value of coming in from the left, so that they could be competitive in elections again.


Well, but I don't see the gun issue as a left/right one, in (my understanding of) the true senses of those terms. That's why I'm willing to let it go.

As for the Democrats being anti-military and anti-gun, as rojo says, I really don't see the two issues as very strongly linked.

I hope the left remains anti-militaristic (not the same as anti-military)--in the sense of refusing to regard the military as somehow above criticism by civilians. But lots of good military people agree with me there (see Andrew Bacevich's _The New American Militarism: How Americans Are Seduced By War_ for an idea of what I mean.)

The foes of gun control, on the other hand, fervently believe that guns should remain in the hands of precisely _nonmilitary_ types--people not part of a paid standing army. That's the point of that 2nd Amendment thingy.

Stap my vitals!


----------



## Lord Foppington (Feb 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by dah328_
> 
> I would so love to see Cheney announce his candidacy for the Republican nomination in 2008 if only to hear all the simultaneous Howard Dean-style screams from the left. [}]


They would be howls of glee.

Stap my vitals!


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rojo_
> 
> _"In actual fact, one of the reasons for the delay in informing the media about the accident was so Cheney's proxies could start the whispering campaign about how it was actually the victims fault."_
> 
> *That's an actual fact, is it? What's your source? *


----------



## dah328 (Sep 27, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by BertieW_
> 
> Would this be good for the country?
> 
> ...


Their collective screams? No, certainly not good for the country, but most certainly a self-inflicted injury on the part of the left.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

IMO, we need to get away from simplistic binaries which blind us to the vast terrain in between poles (Left/Right) where most of the important and helpful accomplishments are managed.

Extreme views of any stripe are obviously pernicious and out of touch. Those who tend to disagree often have ulterior motives and a specific agenda that can prove self-serving, to the detriment of the larger commonwealth.

But I state what should be apparent.



> quote:_Originally posted by dah328_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## dah328 (Sep 27, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by BertieW_
> 
> IMO, we need to get away from simplistic binaries which blind us to the vast terrain in between poles (Left/Right) where most of the important and helpful accomplishments are managed.
> 
> Extreme views of any stripe are obviously pernicious and out of touch. Those who tend to disagree often have ulterior motives and a specific agenda that can prove self-serving, to the detriment of the larger commonwealth.


Neither is there any implicit virtue in a viewpoint that falls in the middle of two arbitrarily defined poles.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Abolitionists were once prosecuted North and South. The U.S. Government sent no less than Robert E. Lee to Harper's Ferry to arrest a bearded, long haired extremist named John Brown.I can't tell the Kerry's from the Bushes anymore. They all make policy change like abandoning their hermes ties.If theh democratic party is sliding into oblivion the republicans are standing on an equally grassy knoll.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Kav_
> 
> Abolitionists were once prosecuted North and South. The U.S. Government sent no less than Robert E. Lee to Harper's Ferry to arrest a bearded, long haired extremist named John Brown.I can't tell the Kerry's from the Bushes anymore. They all make policy change like abandoning their hermes ties.If theh democratic party is sliding into oblivion the republicans are standing on an equally grassy knoll.


Here here. Good ideas proposed by both sides get drowned out by demagogues and poison pills are added to bills to ensure they can never get passed. I'm really sick of it.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Five in a row! [^][^][^][^][^]


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Or should that be:

[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]

LOL, just kidding!
Cheers


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh great, first a forum tie I'm still saving for and now victory smilies to put on my driver's door like some WW2 ace.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by rojo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the anti-gun thing comes more from the fact that most Democrats nowadays come from urban or suburban environments. What exactly are you hunting with a gun in the city? Basically, any time you hear or see a gun in those environments, a crime is pretty much taking place. So controlling crime gets associated, correctly or incorrectly, with controlling guns.

Of course, if you go up into the mountains and hunt deer (which my father does), then you get a different perspective.

That's why I think gun control, if it is to be used, should be almost completely a local issue - not even state, but county and township level.*

*of course, the somewhat-tricky issue is that there's nothing to restrict people from going from rural to urban environment, and bringing guns back and forth. i have no solution for this....


----------

